# Sanjaya Malakar is my WTF of the week...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 29, 2007)

So the little androgynous Indian boy on American Idol has successfully made me say "What the f*ck" outloud to my television set every single week since the show restarted. It's usually because of his hair.  Every week it's something different.  One week he has curls like a five year old girl, one week he has a blow out that's sleeker than any hair model's, and one week he looks like a part of the Partridge Family reject squad...
But this week, my "What the f*ck" moment was especially sincere and perplexed...










What the f*ck...This kid has a "fauxhawk" comprised of 7 itty bitty little ponytails running up the center of his head.

WHY?  Oh...and he butchered Gwen Stefani's "Bathwater" and now I can never enjoy it again. This kid sucks at singing, but I assume he's only staying in the competition because people are anxious to see what the f*ck he's gonna do with his hair week after week.

So this week, Sanjaya has earned my first official WTF.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 29, 2007)

so true! i dunno WHAT that hair was!!! i saw it on yahoo this morning and was like:eek2:


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 29, 2007)

He looks like a member of the crazy Jackson family. I am not even watching Idol this season. I don't understand why people continue to vote for people to win, but won't buy their music. Oh yeah....the voting is free.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 29, 2007)

I did my hair like his with some clips lol to amuse myself.  So I'm sitting here with four little clipped balls going up my head.  Now, people would think I was effing crazy...but this kid will still be in the running next week!

WTF!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 29, 2007)

The music is technically free, if you illegally download it, too.

So that's who everyone is talking about! I've never watched AI. I've liked some of Kelly Clarkson's songs, but that's about it. No one has really impressed me, and I don't like TV where people seemed to get kicks out of being mean.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 29, 2007)

Howard Stern, from Sirius Radio, has viewers calling in and voting for Sanjay. That's why he is still on the show. Take note of Simon's sarcastic, albeit on the money, comments.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what he would look like if he shaved his head
its crappy PS. but I just wanted to see.

go to 

www.votefortheworst.com
that is the reason why he is still there!!

but yeah i dont watch Idol either
not this season anyway


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 29, 2007)

ugh he's horrible.  I am so sad that Chris Sligh was voted off last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But Chris Richardson is a hottie


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_





This is what he would look like if he shaved his head
its crappy PS. but I just wanted to see.

go to 

www.votefortheworst.com
that is the reason why he is still there!!

but yeah i dont watch Idol either
not this season anyway_

 
  HAhahahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im serious this guy is freakshow...he messed up the words and got to stay on the show, how fair is that?


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_ugh he's horrible.  I am so sad that Chris Sligh was voted off last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But Chris Richardson is a hottie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG OMG OMG OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































 its so sad he got voted offfff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziza (Mar 29, 2007)

Usually I'm a _huge _fan of mohawks and fauxhawks but this was some terrible sh*t.


----------



## Professor Fate (Mar 30, 2007)

i love fucking with the american idol formula for success. i have been voting for this fucking goofball as much as possible.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 30, 2007)

I was so mad that Sanjaya kept making it through, but now it all makes sense.  It's actually pretty funny now that I saw the VFTW website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I will miss Chris Sligh though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He was so funny and quick witted.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_i love fucking with the american idol formula for success. i have been voting for this fucking goofball as much as possible._

 
haha an amazing idea! 

i dont watch american Idol. but I do catch clips of it on "the soup" and our local news shows "Good day L.A" and he doesnt even know half of the words to the songs he is singing! its fantastic.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 3, 2007)

oh mann this kid is making everyone crazy..i think i read somewhere that simon said if he wins he wont be back for AI next season..watch hes gonna win..its pretty much a huge joke now..but i love chris richardson and blake lewis..major hotties


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 5, 2007)

honestly, i stopped caring about AI after cycle 2.  even people who don't win get somehing.  Clay Aiken, Katharine McPhee...dare I say, Jennifer Hudson??  All you have to do is audition and get your audition played on the air before the show starts, you'll get at least 15 if not 30 minutes of fame.  There's no point anymore.  And it's not geniuine.  If someone really can sing and they want a record deal, they'll go out and do it the way people did it before this stupid show: get your determined ass out there and work for it.


----------



## Holly (Apr 5, 2007)

I stopped watching the show after the second season too. The winners have never really "made it big" except for Kelly Clarkson. The music that they end up singing once they do win is usually stuff that the majority of people don't listen to, and honestly most of the winners haven't been that great. I wonder how Sanjaya feels about people voting for him because he's so bad.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 5, 2007)

No. How do you feel going home and his ass is on the couch wondering what he'll butcher next week?


----------



## eco (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.perezhilton.com is encouraging ppl to vote for him too!  

all in all, I think it's kind of entertaining that so many people are participating in "vote for the worst" but it made me a little sad tonight when Gina Glocksen was voted off.  I haven't cared about anyone else who was voted off yet, except for Gina.  She was representing the rock and roll women.... hmmph.  

Since day 1 I've been rooting for Blake, but I started to vote for gina each week because I knew Blake would not get kicked off yet.  Now i'm back to voting for Blake.  

The Sanjaya thing is entertaining... I would like to see it go as far as the final 3, but I do not want to see him chosen as our "idol".

It's interesting, because if you've been watching each week, he seemed VERY suprised whenever he was in the bottom when he found out he was safe, as in he KNEW the other singers were better than him.  Since he's been making headlines and being talked about by Howard Stern, etc, he's so much more confident and cocky, like he expects to be safe each week.  Oh yeah, and he totally trashed that No Doub t song, "Bathwater".  

It's so funny because Simon realizes it is out of his control- he can talk anyway he wants, negative or positive about Sanjaya and it won't matter at all.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 5, 2007)

Viewers have been going against Simon's grain since day one. A sure way to stay on is to not be liked by him.


----------



## Professor Fate (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 

 
_http://www.perezhilton.com is encouraging ppl to vote for him too!  

all in all, I think it's kind of entertaining that so many people are participating in "vote for the worst" but it made me a little sad tonight when Gina Glocksen was voted off.  I haven't cared about anyone else who was voted off yet, except for Gina.  She was representing the rock and roll women.... hmmph.  

Since day 1 I've been rooting for Blake, but I started to vote for gina each week because I knew Blake would not get kicked off yet.  Now i'm back to voting for Blake.  

The Sanjaya thing is entertaining... I would like to see it go as far as the final 3, but I do not want to see him chosen as our "idol".

It's interesting, because if you've been watching each week, he seemed VERY suprised whenever he was in the bottom when he found out he was safe, as in he KNEW the other singers were better than him.  Since he's been making headlines and being talked about by Howard Stern, etc, he's so much more confident and cocky, like he expects to be safe each week.  Oh yeah, and he totally trashed that No Doub t song, "Bathwater".  

It's so funny because Simon realizes it is out of his control- he can talk anyway he wants, negative or positive about Sanjaya and it won't matter at all._

 
gina sucked.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 6, 2007)

american idol is a joke. always has been, always will be. i mean...seriously, think about it. chris daughtry (who was kicked off) is worth more, has a more lucrative contract and is far more successful than his season's winner. what does that tell you?


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 6, 2007)

^That you don't have to win....you just need exposure ***coughJenniferHudsoncough***


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 6, 2007)

Here here!  He is ridiculous, and it's sad good people are getting kicked off, and he still has a spot


----------



## kimmy (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_^That you don't have to win....you just need exposure ***coughJenniferHudsoncough***_

 
i almost forgot about jennifer hudson. point is though, idol obviousy doesn't really turn out the most desirable stars. the public obviously likes chris daughtry more than taylor hicks, yet taylor won? something's wrong there.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Apr 7, 2007)

Chris daughtry was the only reason i ever watched past the auditions on AI.. usually i would watch the auditions each season to laugh and thats it.but when i saw chris.. i was like he is going to make it.. and i watched that season. he is about 100x better than taylor hicks. and they need to stop with AI soon.. how many can they possibly have before people get sick of it?


----------

